# I made a wize move, i purchased another cd player brend new, here the story TC people



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

My cd player caught terminal cancer he is dying. i bought it in a pawn shop,, since they still built them but dont sell em in store only online, i got the deal of the century at stapple gpx cd player whit amp and speaker radio am,fm of course, and it dosen look cheap so, perhaps my problem of defectueous cd player will be solved, whit a brand new one, is gpx cd player decent enought, i hope so, it cost me 60.37 + 9 buck taxes and free shiping , god bless me fellows...

I hope it's not some scam and it can read american and europeean cds... both.Most of my brabant ensemble, the sound and fury dosen woork, some beauty farm also, im buyinng the cd player for them., and it co me whit a garanty at least, there not crook like pawn shop , that buy used stuff , probably stolen by drug addict and thiieves, we dont know , the age of cd player , or if there bug.Now at least i will have one brend new and it will work, of course..i hope so,

Amen.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

I hope it works well for you. Optionally you can rip your CDs to computer and play it out a good set of speakers connected to the computer. However, the CD player is more portable than the computer.


----------

